# times three



## sam (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## sam (Nov 2, 2012)

todays progress


----------



## sam (Nov 4, 2012)

checkin chain line


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 4, 2012)

I dont know sam,that center seat post looks like trouble.I think that center seat should be reserved for a slim person.Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## sam (Nov 5, 2012)

todays progress--the fork


----------



## sam (Nov 11, 2012)

*finished*


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks cool,Turned out nice lots of fun ahead


----------



## Honestherman (Nov 12, 2012)

Great Project. Looks Great. How did you come about deciding to put in the support for center position? Did someone bend it? Did you consider putting in a heavier pipe in that section? I am Jealous, Best Tri Bike I have ever seen!


----------



## sam (Nov 13, 2012)

It's just now being tested--I put the brace in the center because it"looked" like it might need it.I've sofar tested with me(170lbs)(Daughter(135lbs) and wife (130lbs).I plan on trying it with my son in front(180lbs) me second to see if it will hold the weight.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2012)

Look'n pretty cool now.


----------

